# Toyota vs Chevy



## LoveGus (Oct 4, 2016)

Since we both went to look at used vehicles and didn't like any, one smelled like it was burning up when we drove it three feet. We've decided to look at getting a new vehicle, went and test drove at few different places (Chevy dodge ford and Toyota). We both liked the Toyota Tundra SR5 and the Chevrolet Silverado 2500.

Whichever we get will have 4wd and a tow package. I'm also going to see about possible towing a few trailers (bumper pull and gooseneck) to get a good feel on what trailer. I've always like the feel of a bumper pull but I'm leaving myself open.


Which is better as a tow vehicle? Does bed size matter when it comes to towing (long bed vs standard?

I know you guys have lots of good responses in my last thread about finding a vehicle is what helped us get an idea for size (like the 2500 for example).


----------



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

if your serious about towing, of course a 2500 is better, but you will be hard pressed for die hard truck fans to admit Toyota builds a good truck, but the DO.. Every experience I have had with them or people I know with them, have had nothing but praise for them, one minus is Toyota is pricey, like a loaded Silverado 2500 could be cheaper than a mid level Tundra, with the 5.7 v8 and 4x4. The 6.0 in the Chevy Trucks is a great engine though.. know 2 personally closing in on 300k miles, as lawn care trucks.. and they keep chugging along nicely


----------



## 6gun Kid (Feb 26, 2013)

if you plan on towing don't get the Toyota, it is a gutless turd.


----------



## JoBlueQuarter (Jan 20, 2017)

I don't know about towing, but if I were you I wouldn't even look at a Toyota! Chevy's the truck... for everything!


----------



## LoveGus (Oct 4, 2016)

gingerscout said:


> if your serious about towing, of course a 2500 is better, but you will be hard pressed for die hard truck fans to admit Toyota builds a good truck, but the DO.. Every experience I have had with them or people I know with them, have had nothing but praise for them, one minus is Toyota is pricey, like a loaded Silverado 2500 could be cheaper than a mid level Tundra, with the 5.7 v8 and 4x4. The 6.0 in the Chevy Trucks is a great engine though.. know 2 personally closing in on 300k miles, as lawn care trucks.. and they keep chugging along nicely


Just looking at bare basics even it seems the Chevy can tow a little more, not that we need a beast but never hurts to have extra power


----------



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

well I have seen diesels get into the 80k-90k range now ( mostly cough fords..cough cough).. but I know someone who bought a new fully loaded Tundra special edition that tipped well over 70k.. for a 1500 gas truck. My father worked for GM, and Been debating getting a year end clearance Z-71, can get them loaded out for around 30k with discounts and year end rates.. been seriously considering trading in the car and doing it


----------



## LoveGus (Oct 4, 2016)

gingerscout said:


> well I have seen diesels get into the 80k-90k range now ( mostly cough fords..cough cough).. but I know someone who bought a new fully loaded Tundra special edition that tipped well over 70k.. for a 1500 gas truck. My father worked for GM, and Been debating getting a year end clearance Z-71, can get them loaded out for around 30k with discounts and year end rates.. been seriously considering trading in the car and doing it


After the issues I had at our local ford dealer and the issues my dad had been having with his ford (2016 focus) not getting one. We can get a Chevy for 50k full loaded (online estimate) haven't checked the Toyota but hearing the words "better engine) has me looking at Chevy. I'm going to wait to see the others remarks first cause I did like how both handled (without a trailer)


----------



## 6gun Kid (Feb 26, 2013)

Not gonna lie, I am a Ford guy thru and thru, always have been. But I have to say, there is nothing on the market that compares to the Chevy Duramax diesel over an Alison tranny.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

People all have their favorite in brands, and amenities that are must haves...
I personally would not have a Toyota truck, just would not.
I have people come to pick up my manure for their garden with a 12' dump dual axle trailer...
That Toyota truck has such butt drag with a balanced trailer there is no way I would hitch my horse trailer to it and go down the road..._no way!_

Chevy, Ford, Dodge, GMC and yes, Toyota...all have pluses and minuses, every single brand has had issue or recall at some point in time...
What matters to me is how those issues were dealt with by manufacturer and how a redesign helped the issue become a plus for the brand of vehicle.

So, as far as bed length...
8' foot bed will allow you to save your back window of your truck on tight turns.
Do be very careful of the weight rating for I think it is "payload"...the weight the truck bed is rated to carry as a gooseneck is weighted over the rear axle and a different formula is used for what size truck can fall within industry guidelines and protocol.
Make sure you know your states laws about gooseneck trailers and special driver licensing since laws are and have changed.
Yes, there are now some people out driving that are not legal in some states with the new mandates.
There are still a few 5th wheel trailers around and they are CDL license required to legally tow them.

I found you this article referencing goosenecks primarily. 
Full of facts and things to keep in mind when considering buying a truck for a trailer..new or used.
_Trailering 101 - A Word About Goosenecks._

Decide, truly decide what kind of trailer, bumper pull or gooseneck, you want _before_ you buy the truck so you get the "match", the size you need to be safest on the road.
:runninghorse2:*...*
_jmo..._


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

I'm a Chevy fan.


----------



## LoveGus (Oct 4, 2016)

horselovinguy said:


> People all have their favorite in brands, and amenities that are must haves...
> I personally would not have a Toyota truck, just would not.
> I have people come to pick up my manure for their garden with a 12' dump dual axle trailer...
> That Toyota truck has such butt drag with a balanced trailer there is no way I would hitch my horse trailer to it and go down the road..._no way!_
> ...


Thank you


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

You really need to know what kind/weight of trailer you are going to pull before being able to answer this effectively.

I love my Toyotas. They can be pricey, but in my experience, you get what you pay for. However, asking people about trucks can be like asking people shoes vs barefoot!! I have successfully hauled with both a Tacoma and now a Tundra.. but pulling a small, very light 2 horse bumper pull trailer. To pull the big gooseneck trailer, we use a 3500 Dodge.

Much better to have too much truck than have the trailer pushing the maximums of your truck. Once you know what kind of trailer you will be hauling, you can make sure you get a truck that will suit it. If you buy the truck first, buy as much truck as you can afford and then know you may have to limit the variety of trailer you shop for depending on its specs.


----------



## lsdrider (Jun 27, 2012)

I'm Chevy fan, but if I were to buy new and the towing capacity of the Tundra filled my needs it would be Toyota all the way. Hopefully for you it's just a local thing here, but the domestic dealerships around here are jackasses, both before and (long) after the purchase. Not so with Toyota. Plus, as much as we hate to admit, the trucks are all that and then some.


----------



## LoveGus (Oct 4, 2016)

phantomhorse13 said:


> You really need to know what kind/weight of trailer you are going to pull before being able to answer this effectively.
> 
> I love my Toyotas. They can be pricey, but in my experience, you get what you pay for. However, asking people about trucks can be like asking people shoes vs barefoot!! I have successfully hauled with both a Tacoma and now a Tundra.. but pulling a small, very light 2 horse bumper pull trailer. To pull the big gooseneck trailer, we use a 3500 Dodge.
> 
> Much better to have too much truck than have the trailer pushing the maximums of your truck. Once you know what kind of trailer you will be hauling, you can make sure you get a truck that will suit it. If you buy the truck first, buy as much truck as you can afford and then know you may have to limit the variety of trailer you shop for depending on its specs.


I already know I want a stock type trailer that I know. Though not a big monster of one, if it fits three horses that'd be plenty


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

LoveGus said:


> I already know I want a stock type trailer that I know. Though not a big monster of one, if it fits three horses that'd be plenty


So that is a good start. Next question would be 3 horses of what type? There is a big difference between hauling 3 arabs and 3 draft horses. Other questions would be what material do you prefer your trailer to me made out of? Some people would never own anything other than a steel trailer, which is much heavier than aluminum. Dressing/tack room or not? What will you be doing with the trailer? That can matter because if you are just going to do day trips to shows or local trails, you won't need to carry a lot of hay or water, etc. However, if hope to do overnight trips, etc that will increase the amount of stuff in your trailer (and therefore the weight).

All of these details will help you get a guess as to the weight your truck needs to _comfortably_ tow.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

LoveGus said:


> I already know I want a stock type trailer that I know. Though not a big monster of one, if it fits three horses that'd be plenty


My first trailer was a 16' steel bumper pull stock trailer with a center gate. It weighted a bit over 2000lbs if I remember correctly. Very versatile trailer. We even moved our household belongs twice in it (after a good scrubbing of course). Many times hauled hay in it, even round bales! 

It held up to 5 horses by opening the center gate and tying them in a slant configuration. Mostly though I put two horses in back straight load, and used the front smaller section for tack area. The back measured 9 feet and the front was 7 feet, so the center gate was a bit offset. 

Although I absolutely LOVE my Brenderup, I do remember that blue stock trailer fondly and would buy one again if I needed more space. 

As to trucks, I am a Ford girl; but part of that is because my Ford dealership has a superior service department with the best service manager and maintains my truck fabulously. 

My trailer has lasted through several tow vehicles, so agree with the others about picking your trailer before your truck. Unless of course you can buy a truck to haul anything :grin:


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I've had 2 Dodge Trucks, 1500 (gas, 2 wheel drive, stick shift) and 2500 (diesel, 4X, Auto) and loved both of them. However, due to the number of recalls on the 2500 and the length of time it took me to get the truck serviced on the recalls, I will not buy another Dodge. Since the recalls, I've never had another problem but sorry, you don't take over 1 year to replace tie rods that can cause loss of steering on a truck that has been inspected and shows that they need replacing. That was only one of several, but it was the most serious. And Dodge has never satisfactorily solved the rattle because things don't fit tight. So, no more Dodge. 

I had a Ford that was wonderful, but it caught on fire, known defect but no recall notification. Fortunately, we weren't doing anything at the time, saw the smoke and got it out before too much damage was done. 

Can't talk about Chevy trucks, have never had one. Did have a GMC and called it, "Christine". 'Nuff said. 

Wouldn't consider pulling a trailer, let alone a horse trailer with a Toyota or even with any American trucks less than a 2500. It's not the pulling that's the issue, lots of trucks can pull a big load. It's the stopping power you need. Trailer brakes are a MUST, IMO. I have a 3 horse bumper pull and love it, but I understand the hauling a gooseneck is much easier. Our next trailer will be a LQ, so we'll find out.


----------



## SilverMaple (Jun 24, 2017)

Another thing if you're still considering the Toyota-- can you get it fixed locally? A lot of the smaller repair shops won't touch them. If you are like us and don't have a Toyota dealership within 150 miles, getting the vehicle serviced and/or repaired can be a hassle. That's one reason more rural areas tend to have primarily Ford/Chevy/GMS/Dodge--- nearly anywhere can work on them. Also a consideration if you have a dealership nearby but frequently travel to areas where that may not be the case. 

I'd go with the Chevy in your shoes. We've always had Chevy/GMC and all of them lasted forever.


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> IDid have a GMC and called it, "Christine". 'Nuff said.


 LOL, I had a Ford Pinto named Christine - yea, she was trying to kill me the entire time I had her. 

I have a GMC 2500 HD Diesel 4x4 - I LOVE it; it has taken care of me like nobody's business. But, as with horses in specific breeds (LOL), there are exceptions in Trucks, too.

I am looking to upgrade trailers. My truck is a 2002 and only 145,000 miles, so has a long way to go. And it's PAID FOR, so you know I'm not going to get a new truck, LOL. Looking for a 3H LQ & just installed a turnover ball hitch in the bed of my truck. I did alot of number crunching to see what the actual tow weight limit is on my truck; there are a number of good sites that help you do that. Here are some if you want to do that (keep in mind hauling a live load is different from hauling a static load):

Find Your Weight Limit


Fifthwheelst.com has a calculator and good  good articles about towing.


----------



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

kewpalace said:


> LOL, I had a Ford Pinto named Christine - yea, she was trying to kill me the entire time I had her.
> 
> 
> .


Yes, but a Ford Pinto.. COULD kill you.. that's why they quit making them.. ( just be glad you were never rear ended)


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

gingerscout said:


> just be glad you were never rear ended


Every day of my life! She wasn't so bad (other thank trying to kill me); beggars can't be choosers - she was free and got me where I needed to go. She was useful for the short time I had her. But I was VERY happy to be rid of her (and I'm sure she was glad to be rid of me! LOL).


----------



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

I know this is a horse forum, but for those unaware, the Ford Pinto put its gas tank directly behind the rear bumper, basically attached it to the tank straps holding it in, if rear ended the car had a habit of bursting into flames and exploding


----------



## 98ramtough (Nov 15, 2016)

Never heard anyone say the Tundra was gutless? I had a 2014 Tundra with the 5.7 with the crewmax. It was a power beast. Could pass everything BUT a gas station. My complaints were the payload and the short 5.5' bed on it. 

How large of trailer will you be hauling? How much weight do you need to pet in the bed? A long bed can be nice for things like hauling hay etc. In the wind pulling a trailer or well, anytime the long bed will feel more stable towing. If it were me, I would look at a Dodge 3500. I have always been a dodge fan. Have owned many of them and no issues. Currently I have a 2016 3500 4x4 Laramie. It has had no issues at all. Gets 20mpg empty on the highway and pulls the 4 horse trailer effortlessly. I paid $53k for my truck after some negotiations over a week long period. So for a similar cost of a gas chevy fully loaded, i have a Laramie loaded diesel 1 ton 4x4 crew cab truck with heated leather seats, heated leather steering wheel, air conditioned seats, sun roof, all the fancy stuff. Seriously, go drive a nicely equipped doge.


----------



## lsdrider (Jun 27, 2012)

There was a Tundra with an 8' box at one of the races this year.

A short box is just too limiting.


----------



## LoveGus (Oct 4, 2016)

phantomhorse13 said:


> LoveGus said:
> 
> 
> > I already know I want a stock type trailer that I know. Though not a big monster of one, if it fits three horses that'd be plenty
> ...


No drafts for me (love them though). Already looking into getting an old type Morgan or a stocky Qh. This way small enough for me to ride but may be able to take up my fiancé's leg. No dressing rooms, tack would be nice but not a game changer. I do plan on using it mostly to travel to local trails to ride, possibly an over night here and there. Our max number of horses we plan to own is two but that extra space would be handy if my sister came along for a ride with her horse. I've seen steel and aluminum, but besides weight and durability what's other pro and cons?


----------



## SketchyHorse (May 14, 2012)

As someone who has the trailer, but not the right truck - I feel your pain. Truck shopping is not enjoyable.

I agree with a couple big points people have mentioned. Buy for the trailer you _might_ get. Stay at a 250/2500 style truck or above. I own a 2H steel Featherlite. My trailer is a _tank_. The truck I use is a 1500 Chevy Silverado. This truck worked great when all we had were small aluminum style trailers (like the cute little 1970's style 2 horse). Now, it can pull the Featherlite. It can stop the Featherlite, but it's definitely overweighted. Put two horses in it? I can definitely feel the trailer pushing it down hills. 

I've learned from this experience to buy a truck for my _future_ trailer. My 1500 limits the trailers I can get & reasonably pull/stop. A short bed limits your gooseneck options. I personally prefer BP, but if a nice GN falls in my lap I definitely wouldn't turn it away... Sometimes life doesn't always give you the exact trailer you were looking for either. I _love_ my trailer, it was everything I wanted. I was not particularly looking for steel, but my budget didn't allow for aluminum at the time. So truck hunting....

I can't speak for the Chevy vs Toyota. We've always owned Chevys. My dad has a 2005 Silverado 2500HD still running strong with 200k miles & he is _rough_ on this truck *shrug* I personally like GMC's a bit better, but do love the Silverado. Plus they come in the 7-8ft bed more frequently - so that's kinda a deciding factor as well.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Some things I would and will do differently on my next trailer purchase...
I live in Florida....
The one thing the next trailer WILL have is a insulated roof!!
Down here, sitting in traffic at a light the sun blaring on the trailer it gets to be a oven in no time.
Early in the morning leaving for a trail ride, as the roof heats the inside roof drips on my head as I load or my horses backs cold water...._not pleasant!_
Stand in the trailer when it down pours...pretty noisy.
Other than that...
My trailer is steel frame and walls, double wall construction.
I have a "cattle gate" rear step down opening.
Means the rear gate has a slide ability to it so you can leave the gate closed yet slide the slide and gain entry into the rear of the trailer as needed...
Human escape door mandatory on any trailer I own, don't care if straight, slant or stock in design..if I need to get out I am out a full-size door not climbing through a small laughable escape door. 
Our stock trailer is a 4 horse, with a design of stalls with a removable divider in front, a slam gate in center of trailer and 2 more horses fit in the trailer rear section.
A butt bar or butt chain for your safety when you open the back door you not have a horse try to step down without something to remind them to stay put...
Interior lights and loading lights for exactly what lights are used for...
For the small amount of weight difference I see no point in aluminum...I have the truck to handle that weight and then some so not a issue...I have also seen where aluminum tears easier than steel.
I have wood floors and fully matted for traction and comfort of legs while trailering..
Watch what size the trailer tires are...
My tires are 16" 10 ply so if I were to have a blow-out most trailers stopping to offer help can't ,as most horse trailers run on 15" tires... 
Never* not *have a spare that works and the tools to change a tire always on hand!
Working trailer brakes on each axle and all 4 tires for me is a must...that is a lot of weight to stop in a emergency situation...
As other have said...any truck can tow. It takes a match of truck to trailer though to stop and CONTROL that stop during a emergency situation. 
Sadly, those emergent stops happen in a instant and are never planned. 
We've all seen or heard of the carnage...don't become a statistic because of the choices you make...
Heavy enough, yes = big enough truck to handle that trailer, a longer wheel base makes that job of stabilizing your ride, offering a better ride to horse and human a reality not unpredictable.

Enjoy your search for "just the right combo". 
When you do purchase..learn to drive it forwards _*and*_ backwards efficiently, safely and from the viewpoint of the horse riding in that trailer. 
Then enjoy the freedoms of the roads, trails and what have you... :grin:
:runninghorse2:....
_jmo..._


----------



## SilverMaple (Jun 24, 2017)

I prefer steel trailers. Yes, they're heavier, and yes, steel will rust if you aren't careful with your maintenance, but they're easier to have fixed without specialized welders, and the main reason: I've seen two aluminum trailers, both good brands, after relatively minor accidents and that aluminum shears into sharp, impaling points when it's cold. It shatters into sharp, pointed metal teeth with far less impact than you would think it would take. No thanks. I'll take heavy steel that bends over aluminum skewering my horses, thanks. Aluminum gets brittle when it's cold. 

If you live where the temperatures don't get below 10 degrees or so, it's probably not a concern, but something to keep in mind.


----------



## LoveGus (Oct 4, 2016)

horselovinguy said:


> Some things I would and will do differently on my next trailer purchase...
> I live in Florida....
> The one thing the next trailer WILL have is a insulated roof!!
> Down here, sitting in traffic at a light the sun blaring on the trailer it gets to be a oven in no time.
> ...


Thank you  . I've seen a lot of trailers with metal floors (usually I pass over them) but I see you lay mats down on your wood. How do you get the mats to stay in one spot?


----------



## LoveGus (Oct 4, 2016)

SilverMaple said:


> I prefer steel trailers. Yes, they're heavier, and yes, steel will rust if you aren't careful with your maintenance, but they're easier to have fixed without specialized welders, and the main reason: I've seen two aluminum trailers, both good brands, after relatively minor accidents and that aluminum shears into sharp, impaling points when it's cold. It shatters into sharp, pointed metal teeth with far less impact than you would think it would take. No thanks. I'll take heavy steel that bends over aluminum skewering my horses, thanks. Aluminum gets brittle when it's cold.
> 
> If you live where the temperatures don't get below 10 degrees or so, it's probably not a concern, but something to keep in mind.


I live in north eastern pa (for now) and I've seen it get down to -5. Though I don't plan on trailering come winter unless it's an emergency. What are some good trailer brands (Sundowner is one of the few I know)?


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

LoveGus said:


> Thank you  How do you get the mats to stay in one spot?


The mats fit very tight and do not shift at all.
I believe the floor is 3 pieces snugly fit edge to edge.
They fit flat, wall to wall.
3/4" thick they are also heavy to pull out to wash and clean under. 
I wash/rinse my trailer after every use if any "mess" is made, well swept at the least.
Once a year minimum I strip my mats completely out, power wash them, the floor and the entire inside of the trailer of small particles of filth that escaped the normal hosing.
Let fully and completely dry...
Keeping your trailer clean, inside and out is the life of the trailer...a large $$ investment.
:runninghorse2:....
_jmo..._


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

LoveGus said:


> What are some good trailer brands (Sundowner is one of the few I know)?


When I lived on Long Island I commonly saw Kingston, Keiffer, Featherlight, Merhow, Arndt, Bison, Excess, Miley, Trail-et, and Shadow.
Down here in Florida I see most of those brands plus....4Star I think it is...:???: :???:
No idea about that one.
I have been on all of those brand trailers but the "?" Star one...
Each and every one had good and bad things that the owners wish they could change "something" that irritated them.

You keep referring to a stock trailer being what you want...
Do realize that there are pitfalls to stock trailers, a big one is they can be very windy inside = cold for the horses.
In a northern climate that can limit or restrict you to needing travel blankets/clothes for the horses during cold mornings or evening travel.
Horses do get wet or damp from road spray.
Now living in the south, stock works for us but when we lived in the north...a closed sided trailer with slider windows, roof vents, front working window and the ability to fully close it against the changing seasons was important to me....the life of the trailer.
Take good care of your investment and it will take good care of you for many, many years of safe use.
:runninghorse2:.....
jmo...


----------



## SilverMaple (Jun 24, 2017)

At least half of the people around here use stock trailers and it gets frigid (-20 is not unusual, the windchill regularly goes to -40 in the winter), but it also gets hot and humid in the summer (100+ with high humidity). Most people haul more in the summer and the trailer spends the winter in the shed or behind the barn unless it's an emergency. 

I've used a stock trailer for many years with no issues, even in cold weather. If a horse is sweaty after a ride and I can't cool him out properly before hauling, I will blanket on the ride home, but it's not a huge concern otherwise if your horses are used to being outdoors and have a good coat. I do tie horses to the ditch side of the trailer and rear-facing to protect their eyes and faces from the spray of oncoming trucks if i can when it's raining, but they never seem to get all that wet even if I don't. If I can find it, my next one will have plexi over the slats on the left side, open on the right to solve that problem.

An enclosed trailer is great, but if budget is a concern, I'd much rather get a good quality stock trailer than a cheap enclosed one. If you won't haul much in the winter or inclement weather, an enclosed trailer is a 'nice to have' but not 'essential'. 

I do have mats in my stock trailer and lift them up and slide a 2x4 underneath when I'm not hauling. It helps the floor to breathe. I prefer a wood floor over metal as it doesn't get as warm in the summer, is easily replaced when needed, and rides with less concussion for the horses. Metal floors are not common here at all in horse trailers.


----------



## LoveGus (Oct 4, 2016)

SilverMaple said:


> At least half of the people around here use stock trailers and it gets frigid (-20 is not unusual, the windchill regularly goes to -40 in the winter), but it also gets hot and humid in the summer (100+ with high humidity). Most people haul more in the summer and the trailer spends the winter in the shed or behind the barn unless it's an emergency.
> 
> I've used a stock trailer for many years with no issues, even in cold weather. If a horse is sweaty after a ride and I can't cool him out properly before hauling, I will blanket on the ride home, but it's not a huge concern otherwise if your horses are used to being outdoors and have a good coat. I do tie horses to the ditch side of the trailer and rear-facing to protect their eyes and faces from the spray of oncoming trucks if i can when it's raining, but they never seem to get all that wet even if I don't. If I can find it, my next one will have plexi over the slats on the left side, open on the right to solve that problem.
> 
> ...


I'm not into showing so trailer will be used to haul to areas for trail rides. So it won't see much bad weather (if I can help it) or winter use (as you said in case of emergency). Around here I've seen more metal floor then wood. Though even to me the wood looks less slippery then metal (even though I'd get mats). Budget isn't a massive concern but I don't need a $15000 dollar trailer, plain and simple works fine for me. I have seen one or two used enclosed stock trailers. What type of mats do you use?


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

If you can get your hands on a Merhow for a reasonable price, they're worth their weight in gold. I have a Logan, built in Utah, and I like it very much. As mentioned, there are things I'd change but all in all, it's been an awesome trailer for us.


----------



## LoveGus (Oct 4, 2016)

horselovinguy said:


> When I lived on Long Island I commonly saw Kingston, Keiffer, Featherlight, Merhow, Arndt, Bison, Excess, Miley, Trail-et, and Shadow.
> Down here in Florida I see most of those brands plus....4Star I think it is...:???: :???:
> No idea about that one.
> I have been on all of those brand trailers but the "?" Star one...
> ...


I do live up north (pa by the NY border) but plan to move to KY. I don't plan on using the trailer in winter unless and emergency arises. I am leaning towards hunting down an enclosed stock trailer, I've seen two or three used ones for sale near me, with what you guys tell me. Have you ever heard of Cornpro horse trailers? Seen a lot of them around.


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

SilverMaple said:


> I've used a stock trailer for many years with no issues, even in cold weather.
> 
> If I can find it, my next one will have plexi over the slats on the left side, open on the right


I hauled my mare in a Sundowner trailer that was solid on the left side (with drop down windows) and had the slats of a stock trailer on the right for many years - loved the design! I used it year round without issue (and @*LoveGus* , I also live in NE Pa tho a touch south of you).


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

LoveGus said:


> I do live up north (pa by the NY border) but plan to move to KY. Have you ever heard of Cornpro horse trailers? Seen a lot of them around.



For some, cold & wet weather they ride.....
It was a consideration I mentioned not knowing how "open" sided you were ocnsidering for a stock trailer.
Down here you see everything from rail side open to 6" at the top open and everything in between...when I mentioned wet animals I was not just thinking about light road spray but soaking wet animals I see come off of those trailers sometimes...
Not because of sweat necessarily but from rain and road spray kicked up. :-|

As for Cornpro trailers....
A older in business trailer manufacturer.
I see these where I live used by the cattle ranchers taking their animals to and from the auction.
Mostly gooseneck trailers and huge is a word to describe them in length. 
May not be pretty with how they are cared for but also a testament to how they last and age.
They are normally well packed with weight on auction day too...
Only seen a couple BP and they looked fine, but I don't think I've ever been in one of the true "stock" trailers of this brand.
Check this out.... https://horsetrailerworld.com/forum/forums/thread-view.asp?tid=10101
A few years old but comments are comments and truthful.
With what I've seen of this trailer down here...would have no problem having this for my horses.

**You might need to copy & paste that address as I don't think it linked correctly, sorry.**
:runninghorse2:.....


----------



## buggy (Aug 8, 2016)

I live in central PA. I have a 16 foot "C-Series" stock trailer made by Moritz. My hubby and I also looked at CornPros side-by-side with the Moritz but they did not seem as well made (lighter duty). (This was the opinion of my husband that works in professional demolition-destroying things)

Livestock Trailer Manufacturer - Moritz Trailers

We have regular stall mats in it. We pull them out whenever we wash the trailer, and just before winter when we quit using it for the season.


----------



## LoveGus (Oct 4, 2016)

horselovinguy said:


> LoveGus said:
> 
> 
> > I do live up north (pa by the NY border) but plan to move to KY. Have you ever heard of Cornpro horse trailers? Seen a lot of them around.
> ...


With my bad knees and hate of all things cold we wouldn't be doing much trail riding come winter or rain. I'd probably stick to the arena (if we have one) or pasture. I have seen some enclosed stock trailers not many but they seem more logical then open for any climate, especially come winter if you have an emergency. Though if we wind up with an open I'll just stay off the roads in wet weather if I can help it, or put a light blanket on them. If I get a cornpro from what you say I'll stick to a bumper pull. I never heard of them before so didn't even know if they were a brand to trust. Though from your advice I'll be hunting for a more enclosed stock trailer


----------



## LoveGus (Oct 4, 2016)

buggy said:


> I live in central PA. I have a 16 foot "C-Series" stock trailer made by Moritz. My hubby and I also looked at CornPros side-by-side with the Moritz but they did not seem as well made (lighter duty). (This was the opinion of my husband that works in professional demolition-destroying things)
> 
> Livestock Trailer Manufacturer - Moritz Trailers
> 
> We have regular stall mats in it. We pull them out whenever we wash the trailer, and just before winter when we quit using it for the season.


Thank you  . What series did you wind up going with? Also this is probably a stupid question but onthe pricing it says 6bolt 8bolt what does that mean?


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

_My apologies...
I just realized this is a double post taking up space...
Erasing while doing mod duties and found my "oops"..._
:runninghorse2:...


----------



## buggy (Aug 8, 2016)

We just got the regular stock C-Series, it has one divider. We usually put tack in front of the divider (nose of the trailer) and then the horses both get tied behind the divider gate. I do wish we had the slant load model, but that wasn't available when and where we were looking. (We got it at the PA farm show on sale).


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

_*No question is ever stupid if you learn from asking it... 

*_On a truck it is a positive way of knowing what it is rated for in weight...
Lighter trucks have fewer lugs on the tires.. 5 or 6 depending upon lug pattern and manufacturer.
The heavier and HD trucks are 8 lug... that is the 250/2500 and larger weight capacity trucks..
Why it is so important that your trailer have a dedicated spare tire....blow a tire on the road and not have a working spare you could sit a long time. 
Have someone offer you a spare to get you going and it be the wrong lug pattern... :x
You're going to be there a very long time!!
Make sure you also have a lug iron/wrench that fits YOUR trailer...amazing how many different sized lugs exist. :wink:

I would expect that holds true for trailers too.
You can get 3500 or 5200 weight classification in your axles _or more_ depending upon the trailer.
My trailer is a 4 horse, steel with 16" tires, 10 ply... my trailer sits in the category of 12,000 - 14,000.

In this case {copied this from Moritz website}
_*Tire & Wheel* _ 
*7,000 & 9,950 GVWR*


- 15" 8-Ply Rated Tire
- 6-Bolt Wheel
 *12,000 & 14,000 GVWR*


- 16" 10-Ply Rated Tire
- 8-Bolt Wheel
Heavier trailer is also a larger tire. 
That is where all those numbers come in, and needing to understand all of them can be daunting...
If you look at the amount the trailer is capable and rated to...now understand about matching the truck to trailer is so very important...
:runninghorse2:...
_jmo..._


----------



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

I bought a trailer about a year ago and it was made by someone I had never heard of W-W trailers. I like it but there is NO exit door of any kind.. my big complaint, and the person who had it before me welded the swing away divider in place.. so I'm looking on getting that fixed so I can adjust it again. It also has some anemic tires on it, albeit brand new.. they are 55mph rated and skinny, look like boat trailer tires, before I move across country I want to make sure the breaks work, and try to get some better tires with more meat on them


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

There are a lot of really old CornPro around here. 30+ years. In great condition if kept up. They are really reasonably priced new and would go with that as the older I have looked at were not much cheaper. They hold their value for the long haul. Trucks - we have a 51 F6, an 87 F150 (manual) and a 97 F250 HD. Wouldn't trade them for the world. If I found a 350 with a Cat in it I'd buy it in a heartbeat if it was in good condition or if I had the money to restore and convert the F6 I'd do that except my husband uses the heck out of the dump bed. What we have does what we need when we need it but with the drafts I'd like to get back on the road eventually and really could use bigger than we have. Right now we borrow the trailer if we are just hauling one draft or two saddle but if we haul more than that we borrow both from a friend - F350 with GN. That said I found a really nice GMC Sierra 1500 for a steal and it has done everything I have needed when the F250 is in use elsewhere. It isn't for large loads though. I guess trucks are like potato chips too. As for bed length I prefer a long bed. All of the trucks have tool boxes and having the longer bed gives me bed space I wouldn't have. I'm in the camp that says buy your truck for the biggest trailer you are seriously interested in and don't be limited by the truck - you can always haul something smaller. It doesn't work the other way around.


----------



## tim62988 (Aug 30, 2012)

I would think for regular towing a 2500 will certainly be a better option than a 1500 

I think toyota makes a nice truck, so for a 2 MAYBE 3 horse small trailer loaded properly with good brakes it's a toss up since it won't be a truck you are towing 100-200miles/week with 

growing up my family had a 2 horse moritz trailer towed with a dodge 1500 and it did fine, did use the sway-bars every time 


so i think in the end truck is going to be personal prefrence


on the trailer end of things give Eby a call down in Blue Ball, 15 or so years ago at least they would take used trailers in right at the plant on trade


----------



## LoveGus (Oct 4, 2016)

tim62988 said:


> I would think for regular towing a 2500 will certainly be a better option than a 1500
> 
> I think toyota makes a nice truck, so for a 2 MAYBE 3 horse small trailer loaded properly with good brakes it's a toss up since it won't be a truck you are towing 100-200miles/week with
> 
> ...


My main concern is longevity as well. My dads f450 started having serious engine issues after just 3 years with only 130000 on it. I will check them out though tank you


----------



## SketchyHorse (May 14, 2012)

LoveGus said:


> Have you ever heard of Cornpro horse trailers? Seen a lot of them around.


Corn-pro's are fairly popular in my area. They're decent, lower end stock trailers. They seem to last - considering most that I've seen get left out in the pasture to rust & miss some general trailer maintenance. Most are pretty bare bones. Although I do know you can get them with some upgrades like a small tack room etc. I would have to argue with them holding their value a bit. You can definitely always re-sell a Cornpro, but I don't see them reselling like a Featherlite or 4Star. 

Since they are so fairly/cheaply priced new that would probably be the option I would go with. I'm fairly certain they're all steel as well. So if you are going that route you'd need to look at larger trucks. My BO has a steel 3 horse stock/slant combo. That sucker is _heavy_. Like much heavier than my steel 2H straight load w/tack room. I think Cornpros tend to be a little lighter, but if that's the route your going have the trailer picked first so you can buy the appropriate truck.


----------



## SilverMaple (Jun 24, 2017)

Look into locally-made stock trailers as well. In many areas of the country, you can get one that rivals the 'name brands' for a lot less and they're made just as well or better. Keep an eye out for what's on the road in your area, and how they're holding up.


----------



## Joel Reiter (Feb 9, 2015)

LoveGus said:


> We both liked the Toyota Tundra SR5 and the Chevrolet Silverado 2500. Whichever we get will have 4wd and a tow package. I'm also going to see about possible towing a few trailers (bumper pull and gooseneck) to get a good feel on what trailer. I've always like the feel of a bumper pull but I'm leaving myself open.
> 
> Which is better as a tow vehicle? Does bed size matter when it comes to towing (long bed vs standard?


I have been driving Toyotas for more than 25 years. Most of them were bought with around 150,000 miles and driven to 300,000 and beyond. One of the area dealers has an excellent service department.

However, if I were buying a replacement pickup today I would absolutely get a Chevrolet/GMC 2500 with the 6.0 liter gas engine. As Gingerscout said, that is a very reliable and long lasting drivetrain. 

I disagree with the observation that the 5.7 liter Tundra is gutless. In test after test of half-tons it compares very favorably on pulling power. However, I wouldn't buy another half-ton. Whether you are hauling landscape blocks, gravel, manure, or green firewood, the bed of a half-ton pickup is a worthless tease, unable to be filled without dangerously overloading the vehicle.

I successfully pulled a 2-horse Featherlite half way across the country and back, part of the way loaded with two big horses, using my early Tundra with the 4.7 liter V8. It was adequate, but barely. The current Tundra and other properly optioned half-tons would be perfectly suitable for that job. But if you want to pull three horses, or you want to rent a skid steer, you need a 3/4 ton pickup. Very few half-tons could safely pull a gooseneck no matter how you option them, because a gooseneck might put more than 20% of the trailer weight right over the axle. That's the safest way to tow, but it takes a truck that can handle more weight in the bed. And as pointed out earlier, an 8' box will spare your cab from damage in tight quarters.


----------

